# new!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hi i'm a 13 yr old girl in 8th grade and having IBS is one of the hardest things i have to deal with! It has gotten much worse as i've gotten older and been going through "puberty". i've had it since 4th grade and wasn't really that severe until last year is when it started to get a lot worse. i miss lots of school because of my attacks too! its extremley hard for me. i'd love to hear from other pre-teens also!


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Aw, why don't you just consider yourself a "young adult" and hop on over to that bb? There's a little more going on over there... and we all talk about how to deal with school and stress and having a social life while having IBS. It might fit you better....Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

thanx lilymaid...already did that, a little more action!







i also found someone whos around my age too! thanx!


----------

